# PR at Michaels Question



## Draken (Sep 28, 2005)

I know some here cast their own PR, and I've read over the posts on how to do it.  But my question is what you use to make is sparkle/swirl?  I'm planning on using the Michaels 40% off coupon and went looking at my local Michaels store.  They had the resin, they had the catalyst, they had transparant dyes, but they didn't have any opaque pigments.  Is my Michaels just not carrying the full line or is there something else you guys use?  And if it isn't near the resin, what section is it in?  I want to get the pearlish swirled effect, and that won't happen with dye alone.  I want to experiment, so getting the full kit from artstuf.com is a bit too involved at the moment.  Insight greatly appreciated!

Cheers, and happy turning!
Draken


----------



## DWK5150 (Sep 29, 2005)

I get all my stuff from michaels.  To get the sparkle and swirl it is a pearl powder.  Im sure yours has it the pearls at my michaels are by all the stamping dyes and pearls.  I use the ones by jacquard products they come in 2 sets of colors but they arent cheap at all.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 29, 2005)

Douglas & Sturgess Art supply has it all and MUCH cheaper than Michaels. Check them out at http://wwww.artstuf.com and click your way to the resins, dyes, and luster powders.
do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## elody21 (Sep 29, 2005)

If you want to stick to a craft store you can usually find the pearl powder in the soap making supplies. These can be bought in small packages vs Jacquard which you usually have to buy a set at $24.00. The places virgil talks about has the entire line of what you need.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 29, 2005)

Depending on what you use for molds, you may need mold release and the Michaels in Billings, MT doesn't carry it.

You can get individual colors of the Pearl EX from Dick Blick.
http://www.dickblick.com/zz271/03/
That way you don't end up with colors you don't want.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 29, 2005)

I know Douglas and Sturgess is cheaper, but when I first started, I was afraid to get stuck with big vats of pearl powder.  I also wanted to play with a bunch of different colors to see which ones I liked.  Alice's suggestion, the multi-packs from Jacquard, is a good one if you're like me, because there's enough in one little container to do at least a few castings (depending on the size of your container), unless you accidentally spill the entire container into the PR (not that I've ever done that...[:I]).

Good luck James!


----------



## Draken (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I'll take another trip to Michaels on the way home tonight.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## mick (Sep 29, 2005)

Draken the "pearl powders at Michaels are called PearlEx by Jaquard(sp?)They come in a 12 pack and there are 3 different sets with various colors in each. They're $24.95each and I've used many a 40% off coupon on them. I've since started buying from
Dick Blick mentioned above in larger sizes...1 oz I think without getting up to go and look. The PR is also a lot cheaper by the gal.


----------



## Draken (Sep 30, 2005)

Found the PearlEx last night, saved $10 with the coupon, also found the ice cube tray that JimGo uses at Walmart.  So tonight I'll pick up the PR (saving $8 with another coupon) and tomorrow I'll get the dyes (saving $4) and the catalyst.  All in all, it will be like paying full price for the accessories, and getting the PR for free. []  Hope to get a few castings done in the next week or two while the temp is still warm, then, after Christmas, when I get the lathe, I'll turn some and see how they turn out and if I want to cast more next spring.  Thanks for everyone's input, it has been a great help, now if Christmas would hurry up and get here... []

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## JimGo (Sep 30, 2005)

Draken,
If you want to get together and play on my lathe some time, just let me know.  My wife is 6 months pregnant, so our schedule is kind of hectic and our house is a mess, but I'm SURE we can squeeze you in!

Best of luck with your casting.  Oh, and don't throw ANYTHING away - you'd be amazed how nice the really crappy looking castings look once turned.


----------



## Draken (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the offer JimGo, I may have to take you up on that offer, perhaps with a casting or two in hand.  Congrats on the little one on the way, is this your first?  I have a 16 month old sitting in my lap as I type this, keeping her away from the keyboard is challenging at times. []  I'll drop you a line when I plan (read: the wife lets me) go to WoodCraft.

Thanks!
Draken


----------



## JimGo (Oct 1, 2005)

Yup, this will be our first baby.  I look forward to meeting you some time!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 1, 2005)

Draken, JimGo, MDWine and anyone else interested--Woodcraft is having a huge demo and sale next weekend.  I'm planning on being there Saturday at 9:30 if anyone is interested in an impromptu meeting of the NOVA chapter of the IAP.


----------



## mick (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey guys....Since Woodcraft was mentioned, I was in Yesterday and Pen Kits are on sale 30% off all the month of October![:0][:0]


----------



## Draken (Oct 1, 2005)

JimGo, MDWine, DCBluesman, I already have family plans for Saturday, but do plan on being at Woodcraft around 11AM-ish on Sunday.  Perhaps I'll meet you guys then?  Thanks for the info Mick, I may need to get a kit or two, especially if I head over to JimGo's place.

JimGo, we should get the wives together, our 16 month old is our first also.  Any questions about what to expect, just let me know!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Draken (Oct 2, 2005)

Just to clarify, I will be at Woodcraft on Sunday the 9th, not the 2nd. [B)]  Hope I didn't confuse anyone.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## justdawn (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for asking this question. I was at Michaels yesterday looking for the pearl power. So I went back today  found it and the powdered pigments. 
I'm off to mix my first batch 

Dawn


----------



## JimGo (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Draken!  I'll have to see what this week is like; I think I'll be in town this coming weekend and hopefully we can meet up.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 3, 2005)

Sunday just may work... depends on when we get back from Blacksburg on Saturday evening/night.  (VT football game is at 12, then we have to take #1 son to dinner, as per tradition!)


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, I've changed my plans to Sunday morning!


----------



## epson (Oct 3, 2005)

I found the pigments at Michaels.  I used the 40% off coupon.  This brings it down to a reasonable price for someone just trying my hand at casting.


----------



## Draken (Oct 4, 2005)

Epson,

Use multiple coupons on multiple days to save even more.  I used coupons for the pigments, the dyes and the PR itself.  Cast my first few last night, and if they come out looking as good as it did when I poured it into the ice cube tray, they will make some great looking pens.  The first color I mixed up is the one I liked the best, but I measured it bit short, and only filled up 2/3 of the ice cube tube.  Hopefully I can get it to work with a comfort grip or something.  How long should I wait before popping them out of the tray?

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 4, 2005)

Here are some PR blanks I made over the last 2 weekends.  The blocks I used pearls and the rods I used different color flakes and PR dyes to color them.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

Cool Don!  What did you use to make the longer rods?


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jim:
The flake is called jewel glitter.  It is for stamping and can also be used on fabric art.  They are avaliable from michaels.  The molds I used to make them is just 3/4" pvc pipe just put a cap on the end.  This is a piece I turned over the weekend for a slimline.


----------



## justdawn (Oct 4, 2005)

I turned my first one lastnight... I'll do another one tonight if I can. They turn smooth as silk. I'm very impressed. And soooo many options!. 

I too used a coupon for my power pigment. (Hint: if you have an AC Moore, you can use those 40% off coupons at Michaels also ... at least here in SC).

Dawn


----------



## MDWine (Oct 4, 2005)

Draken, any more on Sunday (9th) ??
Send me an email if you like, I'm going, I think Jim is going, and we're trying to talk Lou into it! []  I can use my 'birthday' 10% card!!! []

<b>[edit]
The three of us are shooting at 11:00 on the 9th!!</b>


----------



## Draken (Oct 4, 2005)

MDWine, Sunday the 9th around 11AM is a go, barring any unforseen difficulties.  Not sure if the wife and baby will be with me or not.  Hope to get a photo scanned in and put in the "What do you look like" thread so you guys know who I am. []  Hope to have my first PR castings as well, for feedback from you all as to how they may look once turned.  I added glitter to one of them, not sure if it is the same type of glitter that DWK5150 used, but I did get it from Micaels in the stamping section.  I used about half the tube of glitter for one mold, not sure how much DWK5150 used.

What is this about a birthday 10% off card?  Something I need to sign up for?  My BD is coming up in January, could come in handy... []

Cheers,
Draken


----------

